# La Perla Habana Conga Toro Cigar Review - LET'S ALL SMOKE A CONGA!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you like the CLASSIC, COBRE, and ROJO you will like the CONGA. It's taste falls somewhere in the mix of those 3 LA PERLA quality cigars.

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Conga Toro Cigar Review - LET'S ALL SMOKE A CONGA!!


----------

